# nuit déglinguée



## Giulia2213

Γειά σας, 
Γράφω αναμνήσες για μια εγχείρηση που άλλαξε τρομερά την ζωή μου, με ένα απίστευτο ωριλά. 
Λέω για το επόμενο πρωί, μετά από την εγχείρηση. Στην σκηνή, ο ωριλά με ρωτάει πώς πέρασα την νύχτα, και έχω δυσκολεία να μεταφράσω την απάντηση, που είναι : "j'ai passé une nuit déglinguée". 
"Déglingué(e)" είναι από την μηχανική (σύχνα αυτοκίνητη), και αυτό το ρήμα εννοεί ότι κάτι είναι σε κομμάτια και δύσκολα να τα κάνεις καλύτερα. 
Εδώ, σαν μετάφορα, εννοεί ότι πέρασα μια νύχτα που στραβοκοιμήθηκα : κοιμάμαι δύο ώρες, ξυπνάω για τρεις, ξανακοιμάμαι δύο, ξαναξυπνάω για μια.... 

Δεν βρήκα όμως μια λέξη για να είναι μια μεταφορά και μοιάζει με το επίθετο που χρησιμοποιώ να απαντάω στον ωριλά (είναι απίστευτος άνθρωπος, γιατρός ειδικός στις μονόπλευρες κωφώσεις και κρίνονται όπως άριστος (αλλά αυτό, δεν τον νοιάζει σαν την τελευταία του κάλτσα !), και άνθρωπος από την αγάπη για την δουλειά του και τους άλλους ανθρώπους. Και αυτό είναι το σπουδαιότερο ! Και να τον γράψω αυτό το κείμενο με την καρδιά για να του τον δίνω μου φέρνει τα δάκρυα της χαράς  ).


=> Μια ιδέα για καλή μετάφραση;





Σας ευχαριστώ


----------



## Librarian44

Φοβάμαι πως δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια ανάλογη μεταφορά. Θα μπορούσες να πεις "πέρασα μια άθλια νύχτα" ή "μια πολύ ανήσυχη νύχτα" και ο άλλος θα καταλάβει ότι κοιμήθηκες όπως περιγράφεις.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Υπάρχει μια έκφραση, που όμως χρησιμοποιείται ελάχιστα. "Κοιμάμαι σπαστά". "Σπαστά" όπως λέμε "διακεκομμένα".


----------



## winegrower

Για να βοηθήσω, déglinguée στα γαλλικά σημαίνει σαραβαλιασμένος, ξεχαρβαλωμένος (το έψαξα). Συνεπώς πρέπει να βρεθεί κάτι ανάλογο, τύπου πέρασα μια νύχτα τόσο χάλια που αισθάνομαι διαλυμένη, ρημαγμένη, σμπαράλια ίσως. Πάντως προσπάθησα!


----------



## Cynastros

giulia2213 said:


> Γειά σας,
> Γράφω αναμνήσες για μια εγχείρηση που άλλαξε τρομερά την ζωή μου, με ένα απίστευτο ωριλά.
> Λέω για το επόμενο πρωί, μετά από την εγχείρηση. Στην σκηνή, ο ωριλά με ρωτάει πώς πέρασα την νύχτα, και έχω δυσκολεία να μεταφράσω την απάντηση, που είναι : "j'ai passé une nuit déglinguée".
> "déglingué(e)" είναι από την μηχανική (σύχνα αυτοκίνητη), και αυτό το ρήμα εννοεί ότι κάτι είναι σε κομμάτια και δύσκολα να τα κάνεις καλύτερα.
> Εδώ, σαν μετάφορα, εννοεί ότι πέρασα μια νύχτα που στραβοκοιμήθηκα : κοιμάμαι δύο ώρες, ξυπνάω για τρεις, ξανακοιμάμαι δύο, ξαναξυπνάω για μια....
> 
> Δεν βρήκα όμως μια λέξη για να είναι μια μεταφορά και μοιάζει με το επίθετο που χρησιμοποιώ να απαντάω στον ωριλά (είναι απίστευτος άνθρωπος, γιατρός ειδικός στις μονόπλευρες κωφώσεις και κρίνονται όπως άριστος (αλλά αυτό, δεν τον νοιάζει σαν την τελευταία του κάλτσα !), και άνθρωπος από την αγάπη για την δουλειά του και τους άλλους ανθρώπους. Και αυτό είναι το σπουδαιότερο ! Και να τον γράψω αυτό το κείμενο με την καρδιά για να του τον δίνω μου φέρνει τα δάκρυα της χαράς  ).
> 
> 
> => Μια ιδέα για καλή μετάφραση;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ


Άν έλεγες '' *πέρασα μια εφιαλτική νύχτα* '' θα σε κάλυπτε ?


----------



## Giulia2213

Γειά σου,


Cynastros said:


> Άν έλεγες '' *πέρασα μια εφιαλτική νύχτα* '' θα σε κάλυπτε ?


"εφιαλτική" δεν προέρχεται από εφιάλτες; 
Αν είναι έτσι, δεν νομίζω να πάει τέτοια λέξη, γιατί δεν ξύπνησα από τις εφιάλτες, αλλά από τον πόνο μετά από μια εγχείρηση : "nuit déglinguée" στα γαλλικά δεν γίνεται μόνο από εφιάλτες, μπορεί να είναι έτσι για άλλους λόγους (πχ από τον πόνο από μια ασθενεία ή από μια εγχείρηση, από την διάφορα ώρας όταν ταξιδεύεις....).



Δημήτρη και Librerian, σας ευχαριστώ για τις ιδέες σας, που κάνουν να προχωράνε τα πράγματα....


----------



## makot

'Πέρασα μια εφιαλτική νύχτα' δεν σημαίνει ότι είχα εφιάλτες, απλά ότι ήταν χάλια η νύχτα (επομένως ταιριάζει). Επίσης, μπορείς να πεις 'Ξαγρύπνησα όλη νύχτα' ή 'Έμεινα ξάγρυπνη όλη νύχτα' (και τώρα είμαι κομμάτια / σμπαράλια), αν και αυτό σημαίνει ότι κοιμήθηκες τόσο λίγο, που στην ουσία είναι σαν να μην κοιμήθηκες καθόλου...


----------



## Giulia2213

Ευχαριστώ για την εξήγηση σου


----------

